# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی وب سایت

## shmDelphi

سلام
من یک برنامه دارم می نویسم که این برنامه لازم داره قیمت محصولات رو بصورت آپدیت نشون بده برای اینکار لازم دارم به بانک اطلاعاتی سایت متصل بشم و از جدول قیمت ها ، قیمت هر محصول رو بخونم. می خواستم بدونم چکار باید انجام بدم.
از UniDac هم استفاده کردم ولی خطا می ده که نمیتونه به هاست متصل بشه. اطلاعات نرم افزاریم هم به این صورته : DelphiXE2 , MySQL.
لطفاً راهنمایی کنید یا اگه روش دیگه ای برای این بروز رسانی اطلاعات می دونید به من هم بگید. ممنون از راهنماییهاتون.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،
اگه همه کارها رو درست انجام داده باشید و مشکل باز هم وجود داشته باشد به احتمال قوی مشکل از تنظیمات امنیتی فایروال سرور خواهد بود. 
موفق باشید..

----------


## a_mogheimi

این نکته ها رو چک کنید : 
1. یوزرنیم اتصال به بانک رو به  بانک اطلاعاتی هاست  متصل کرده باشید
2. آی پی مجاز رو برای آی پی خودتون ست کرده باشید 
3. امکان اتصال remote sql رو در  هاست مورد نظر فعال کرده باشید
فکر نمی کنم دیگه موردی پیش بیاد

----------


## homa92

منم ی همچین کدی نیاز دارم کسی بلده بزاره لطفا که قیمت ارز ها رو از ی سایت بگیره و نشون بده تو سایت من به صورت اتوماتیک دوستانی که بلدین راهنمایی کنید نمیخوام ی کد از ی جا بگیرم کپی پیست کنم میخوام روششو یاد بگیرم

----------

